# Wilderness Lodge potential owner questions



## toontoy (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a question regarding this resort. I just put in an offer to purchase 75 points for 69 point. It was accepted. I am wondering if disney will purchase this back? From what I can tell this will enable us to go to Disney every couple of years when we go during the christmas and off seasons. 

From what I am looking at it seems that Grand villa's are quite hard to book, I am wondering how hard the bay lake tower and californian are to book. I purchased with the intent to use at the various disney world resorts, have to stay at them all even though my wife loves beach club and wilderness lodge. I am looking at the book and was wondering if you can book studio units through rci, it shows 1 bedroom at 160 points. 

I am excited and hoping that it goes through and we will have disney added to our resorts. I just hope that customer service doesnt drop like it has with hilton. thanks for any of your help


----------



## rhonda (Mar 3, 2010)

Recent ROFR results are posted:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1960185
http://activerain.com/blogsview/5929...om-DVC-Resales
Grand California is fairly tough to book as it has so few units.  BLT demand seems to be based on views:  Standard view (low points) and Magic Kingdom view are difficult; Lake View is less difficult.

Yes, you can trade book DVC through RCI against your HGVC.

Best wishes with your contract passing ROFR!


----------



## chriskre (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's hoping the moneky is asleep at the desk when you contract passes his way.  :ignore: 

It seems Disney is not buying much these days so hopefully you'll get it.

75 points though is not gonna get you much more than a studio.  The grand villas will be tough with 75 points even with banking and borrowing.

For a nice points calculator, check this out:

http://www.dvcbyrequest.com/point_calculator.asp

You can compare how many points you will need for any combination of stays.  I love this calculator and use it all the time.  It's much better than
the one DVC has on their own website which only lets you compare one
resort at a time.  :annoyed:


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 4, 2010)

toontoy said:


> I have a question regarding this resort. I just put in an offer to purchase 75 points for 69 point. It was accepted. I am wondering if disney will purchase this back? From what I can tell this will enable us to go to Disney every couple of years when we go during the christmas and off seasons.
> 
> From what I am looking at it seems that Grand villa's are quite hard to book, I am wondering how hard the bay lake tower and Californian are to book. I purchased with the intent to use at the various Disney world resorts, have to stay at them all even though my wife loves beach club and wilderness lodge. I am looking at the book and was wondering if you can book studio units through rci, it shows 1 bedroom at 160 points.
> 
> I am excited and hoping that it goes through and we will have Disney added to our resorts. I just hope that customer service doesn't drop like it has with hilton. thanks for any of your help



Sorry I had not finished writing my post.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 4, 2010)

toontoy said:


> I have a question regarding this resort. I just put in an offer to purchase 75 points for 69 point. It was accepted. I am wondering if disney will purchase this back? From what I can tell this will enable us to go to Disney every couple of years when we go during the christmas and off seasons.
> 
> From what I am looking at it seems that Grand villa's are quite hard to book, I am wondering how hard the bay lake tower and californian are to book. I purchased with the intent to use at the various disney world resorts, have to stay at them all even though my wife loves beach club and wilderness lodge. I am looking at the book and was wondering if you can book studio units through rci, it shows 1 bedroom at 160 points.
> 
> I am excited and hoping that it goes through and we will have disney added to our resorts. I just hope that customer service doesnt drop like it has with hilton. thanks for any of your help



Actually I've booked Grand Villas at SSR at 11 months for Thanksgiving twice now no problems. I've never tried at 7 months to book one at 7 months. 

I'll let you know about BLT, as I plan on trying to get a 2br there for January 2011.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 4, 2010)

toontoy said:


> I have a question regarding this resort. I just put in an offer to purchase 75 points for 69 point. It was accepted. I am wondering if disney will purchase this back? From what I can tell this will enable us to go to Disney every couple of years when we go during the Christmas and off seasons.
> 
> From what I am looking at it seems that Grand villa's are quite hard to book, I am wondering how hard the bay lake tower and Californian are to book. I purchased with the intent to use at the various Disney world resorts, have to stay at them all even though my wife loves beach club and wilderness lodge. I am looking at the book and was wondering if you can book studio units through rci, it shows 1 bedroom at 160 points.
> 
> I am excited and hoping that it goes through and we will have Disney added to our resorts. I just hope that customer service doesn't drop like it has with hilton. thanks for any of your help



Just for the record, Wilderness Lodge does not have Grand Villas. Getting any other Grand Villa at the 7 month window will be extremely hard, if non- existent. The only one you may get will be OKW ( Old Key West) and Saratoga Springs. The Grand Californian is a small resort and once it is sold out, I think it will be very difficult to get any kind of accommodations. Bay Lake Towers is also very small and in high demand,  but maybe a possibility if you are very lucky, but only during the off season and exactly at 7 months. There is usually a motto in DVC "Buy where you want to stay" or better yet "Buy where you don't mind staying." Since you love VWL and plan on spending Christmas and the off season there, then you are ok if you don't get your trade. 

Trading through RCI for other destinations is not the best use of expensive DC points. It you wanted to trade to Hawaii for instance, it would be better to find an owner and do an "on your own" outside trade. 
There would be no advantage, actually it would be a disadvantage to trade your VWL for VGC through RCI. DVC has it's own internal trade, meaning your best chances are through the internal trade than RCI. 

If VWL is your "Home Resort" you will have an 11 month booking window to book your room. Christmas time at VWL is very popular, so I would book your room exactly at the 11 month window. At the 7 month window you can book "Other DVC Resorts", but so can every other DVC member. 
This is done through DVC member's services.

I wish you the best of luck to get VWL at $69.00 per point. Good luck!

Maybe I misunderstood you comment on trading through RCI. If you are using your Hilton Points then yes you can trade into DVC.


----------

